

How Football Sounds To People That Don’t Care - Hansi
http://www.tickld.com/x/how-football-sounds-to-people-that-just-dont-care-T

======
mercer
That pretty accurately describes how I feel whenever there's some kind of
'cup' that everyone suddenly talks about.

What the article forgets to highlight is that for many people football is
something they like doing themselves in their free time. That makes it
different from just a random subject they're interested in.

Furthermore, I know quite a few people who don't really care about football
and think it's silly, but they stay up to date on what's happening and join
their friends in the pub, excitedly participating in the event.

I never understood why, until I tried doing it myself.

Turns out it can be a lot of fun to be around friends and complete strangers
in an environment of excitement and talking about something meaningless with
passion. It's not quite worth it for me to start watching football, but at
least I see more of a point to it, and occasionally I jump in and pretend to
go crazy over it.

And come to think of it, I often do just that when talking about some new
framework or gadget. It won't change the world, isn't really worth arguing
about, but boy is it fun to engage passionately in a discussion about it!

(I do understand this article probably isn't meant to be taken too seriously.
Just wanted to share.)

------
midgetjones
It says "used with permission" but I'm not sure. Why not give credit?

Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/22osn0/as_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/22osn0/as_the_fifa_world_cup_approaches_the_antifootball/cgpdacf)

